# Sundew plant care



## BobGrill (Jun 20, 2013)

I received a sundew (binata) today in the mail, and have potted it and everything. I put it out in the yard almost immediately after, in an area that gets a god bit of sun but is still shady. Is this a good idea? I've heard that they can get burned easily when not given time to acclimate. I'm just wondering if the plant starts to wilt or turn black, should I move it back into even more shade, or put it out in an area that gets more sun? Is there a way to tell the difference between if it's getting too much sun or not enough? Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 6, 2013)

You're in Tampa,right?  I think early morning sun until about 10AM is about right.Mine do well with that exposure.Here the midday sun is just brutal.


----------



## Kazaam (Jul 6, 2013)

Sundews can stand quite a bit of sun as long as the roots remain humid, once it dries out the plant will burn in a matter of hours.
I've seen them grow in the wild on very sunny dry areas with little to no shade, the soil was pretty humid though.
If it happens to dry out don't worry too much about it, move it to a shady place and give it some water and it'll re-grow, sundews don't die that easily.

I personally have them standing between my Phaleonopsis orchids, which get early morning sun and late evening sun and they've been doing pretty great.

Here's a pic of one of mine:


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. It seems to be doing better now that I moved it back into partial shade. The burned leaves are starting to regrow.


----------



## Kazaam (Jul 6, 2013)

Make sure that you only give it rainwater and never fertilize it.


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 6, 2013)

I know the rules for carnivorous plant care, but thanks.


----------



## Decaryi (Oct 24, 2013)

*Full sun*

I have kept sundews for years in direct full sun... they grow back every spring stronger then ever. burnt leaves happen with all new carnivores I add to my bog but they quickly grow new redder leaves. only carnivore I have kept that doesn't like as much sun as it can get is butterworts. they like a lot but they like it diffused. you will know if your sundews are happy as they multiply quickly. good luck


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread is several months old lol but thanks for the input anyway. Mine is currently going dormant and has ceased growing for the winter.


----------

